# Frequenzumrichter Redundant aufbauen



## cream3000 (25 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem, ich muss für einen Antrieb eine redundate FU-Ansteuerung realisieren.
D.h. 1 Motor, 2 FU´s, die im Wechsel den Antrieb übernehmen. Fällt ein FU aus, soll automatisch der 2. auf Dauerbetrieb übergehen. Gibt´s da was fertiges oder muss ich da selbst was bauen?
Die Steuerung werde ich in S7 realisieren.
Von Siemens den MM440 kann man anscheinend über USS vernetzen zu solchen zwecken....?
Vielen Dank schon mal vorab.


----------



## TommyG (25 Oktober 2008)

Hmmmm,

Wie sieht es mit 2 Motoren an 2 FU's aus?

Lt. meiner Erfahrung habe ich mehr Motoren als die zugehörigen FU's ausgetauscht. 

Dann wäre der nächste Schritt mit Ventilen eine komplette Standbyschaltung aufzubauen, mit Druck/ Durchflusskontrolle, Antriebswechsel, Vor/ Umschalt und Störungsalarm. Bsp. Treibstoffpumpen

Ich tippe mal einfach auf Pumpe...

Die Drehzahl abzufangen und dann wieder zu stabilisieren, wäre sicher möglich, sauber finde ich die 1-Motor-2-FU- Lösung nicht.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## sailor (25 Oktober 2008)

Scheint sich ja um einen wichtigen Antrieb zu handeln. Also, mein erster Gedanke: Beide FU gleichzeitig am Motor und synchronisiert über USS oder Simolink, wenn Du Siemens-FU benutzen willst.


----------



## cream3000 (25 Oktober 2008)

Tja, sauber finde ich es auch nicht so richtig...

Aber der Kunde ist halt nun mal "König" und der hätte es eben gerne so...

Es wird hier ein Lüfter in einem wichtigen Bereich angesteuert... Mir ist es Prinzipiell egal welchen FU ich einsetzte, ich denke mal ich werde es über Profibus ansteuern. Jedoch ist es etwas kniffelig nach den FU´s mit Schützen zu Wechseln und z.B. Thermokontakte mit den FU´s auszulesen...


----------



## thomass5 (26 Oktober 2008)

Was ist das Problem an den Schützen nach dem FU? Verriegelt sollten sie halt sein. den Thermokontakt kannst Du auch separat nicht im FU auswerten. Wir fahren große Lüfter zum Teil per FU hoch und gehen dann auf Netzbetrieb.

Thomas


----------



## Markus (27 Oktober 2008)

ich sehe das wie cream3000, redundanz macht nur sinn wenn sie konsequent verfolgt wird. da in einem redundaten system aber auch mehr komponenten mit merh verriegelungstechnik verbaut sind, sind diese systeme am ende nur noch fehleranfälliger als gewöhnliche.

meiner meinung nach amcht es mehr sinn die ausfallsicherheit durch möglichst einheitliche komponenten zu ereichen die alle lagerhaltig sind.

ggf. auf schnelle austauschbarkeit achten, zb. durch stecksysteme.





thomass5 schrieb:


> Was ist das Problem an den Schützen nach dem FU? Verriegelt sollten sie halt sein. den Thermokontakt kannst Du auch separat nicht im FU auswerten. Wir fahren große Lüfter zum Teil per FU hoch und gehen dann auf Netzbetrieb.
> 
> Thomas


 
warum lasst ihr ihn nicht immer über den fu laufen?
wegen der verlustleistung oder hat das einen anderen grund?


----------



## thomass5 (27 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Markus,
der Grund ist 1FU für 2 Ventis . Der 1. Venti läuft hoch, geht auf Netz, der 2. Venti läuft geregelt bis auf Solldrehzahl (0-50Hz) um den Lufthaushalt einzustellen.

Thomas


----------



## Deltal (28 Oktober 2008)

Muss der FU wärend des Betriebes umgeschaltet werden, dann ist das mit den Schützen nicht so prall. Wenn "nur" darum geht das der Lüfter schnell wieder läuft, würde ich das mit Schütze machen. 
Nach dem Umschalten ein Reset auf den FU, um das mit der Temperaturgeschichte zu erledigen, fertig.


----------

